# Need Week 8 in Cancun Area



## jpenderg (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd love to get a place for cash or trade in cancun area for week 8, Feb 21/22 that is NOT an all inclusive.  Help...


----------



## Tye8len9 (Jan 22, 2015)

PM sent if interested LMK. Thanks


----------



## dltorrisi (Jan 23, 2015)

Sent you a PM. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## jules54 (Jan 25, 2015)

*Playa Del Carmen*

Sent you a PM


----------

